# 222k Software



## obiwantedj (Jan 9, 2012)

Which chip in a VIP222k holds the software that runs the box?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EEPROM, usually Spansion S99-xxxxx. Post macro pictures of its PCB for final answer.


----------



## obiwantedj (Jan 9, 2012)

That makes sense. There's several Braodcom chips and a few I haven't been able to identify. The logo is a capital M with sort of a swirl around it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Upload these pics, we will check.


----------

